# Prayers to the Legends Family



## LBSoccer (May 30, 2017)

My condolences out to the Legends FC families on the loss of their coaches Matt Hodges and Gaby Constante. What a horrible tragedy. I lost my sister over the memorial day weekend 11 years ago and it is a heartbreak to get the terrible news. Prayers out to all those hurting.


----------



## OCsoccerMANiac (May 30, 2017)

RIP Matt and Gaby


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 30, 2017)

This really puts things in perspective.
RIP.


----------



## softwaretest (May 30, 2017)

This is awful! I was hoping someone made a mistake when I heard the news and this didn't really happen. Matt was an amazing person who will be missed. He always seemed to make even the most boring event more fun. He had an absolutely awesome sense of humor. I will be praying for the families.  I can't imagine how they must be dealing with this.


----------



## OCSDad (May 30, 2017)

Very sad indeed.  

Prayers for the families having to deal with this....


----------



## jose (May 30, 2017)

very sad to hear. prayers to their families, friends and their players.


----------



## True love (May 30, 2017)

My condolences, very very said news, prayers to their families.


----------



## Kongzilla (May 30, 2017)

Damn, Speechless, So Sad - Prayers to the Families . . . R.I.P Matt and Gaby


----------



## SoccerMom05 (May 30, 2017)

With much sadness, SoCal Academy send its thoughts and prayers to Legends FC and the friends and families of the four victims who passed this weekend in a tragic car accident, Coaches Matt Hodges and Gabby Constante. In Matt and Gabby’s passing, we lost two flames that helped our small community burn brightly on and off the pitch.
SoCal Academy


----------



## chargerfan (May 30, 2017)

SoccerMom05 said:


> With much sadness, SoCal Academy send its thoughts and prayers to Legends FC and the friends and families of the four victims who passed this weekend in a tragic car accident, Coaches Matt Hodges and Gabby Constante. In Matt and Gabby’s passing, we lost two flames that helped our small community burn brightly on and off the pitch.
> SoCal Academy


I feel for their families, friends, colleagues, and players. For many of their players, it could be the first time they have lost someone close to them. So sad.


----------



## C.A.M. (May 31, 2017)

I miss my friends.  Matt Hodges is the sole reason my daughter didn't give up playing soccer.  He got her to play when no one else could.

Gabby was a wonderful ray of light for everyone that knew her.  She cracked me up all the time at the Ayala and Legends games.

Prayers to her family and to Josh and Momma Hodges.  Our family has a permanent empty space with their absence.


----------



## SoccerMom05 (May 31, 2017)

C.A.M. said:


> I miss my friends.  Matt Hodges is the sole reason my daughter didn't give up playing soccer.  He got her to play when no one else could.
> 
> Gabby was a wonderful ray of light for everyone that knew her.  She cracked me up all the time at the Ayala and Legends games.
> 
> Prayers to her family and to Josh and Momma Hodges.  Our family has a permanent empty space with their absence.


I am sure it is so difficult on their players. I wish your daughter and all the players much understanding and peace during this difficult time.


----------



## Dadof3girls (May 31, 2017)

Both were educators at Ayala HS, Legends, and no longer can mold young people, that's sad. They both, however, will live on in their players thoughts and memories. Live every day as if it could be your last. Make a difference. From what I have heard, they did. RIP


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (May 31, 2017)

Too young too soon to be gone... they will be missed at Legends and Ayala.


----------

